# The benchmark thread



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

Lets see 'em

ROM(with version): ZYGOT3 v1.8
Kernel: Fab's APEX v4
OC: 1350
Notes: performance gov


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Benchmarks are so dumb...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

but everyone seems to ask and want to know.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Mine

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Running on jd









Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Linpak on interactive

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> Benchmarks are so dumb...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yet you come in here and post. How about you go troll a different topic.

My highest AnTuTu score was 5200ish. Running Gummy Nex 0.2.9 with imoseyon's LeanKernel.
It's interesting to see the differences in synthetic performance with the different ROMS/ Kernels.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Why not? Lol details in my sig.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running RootzBoat using Tapatalk.


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

I know quadrant seems to be a joke to everyone, I'm curious why the GNex has such a hard time with it. My Nexus S could get 4477, Droid Inc would get ~1600 and my Inc2 would get ~3000.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Quadrant isn't optimized for ics and duel core phones although im surprised as to what the op is getting I can only imagine what he will get when it is.



loudaccord said:


> I know quadrant seems to be a joke to everyone, I'm curious why the GNex has such a hard time with it. My Nexus S could get 4477, Droid Inc would get ~1600 and my Inc2 would get ~3000.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

Running bamf wookie
IMO experimental kernel 200 min 1.35 Max interactive governor

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

gsxraddict said:


> Running bamf wookie
> IMO experimental kernel 200 min 1.35 Max interactive governor
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Run it on performance and benchmark again. Post it up!

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> Run it on performance and benchmark again. Post it up!
> 
> Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


No performance governor on this kernel tried ondemand got the same pretty much.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

If you can put it on 1350 min/1350 max, that would be similar to performance gov.


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Mines


----------



## mrsoymilk (Dec 23, 2011)

Mine








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## player4lifeov (Jun 25, 2011)

Rootzboat!


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Jd kernel









Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

JD again.









Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

Just getting better 180 min 1.35 Max interactive

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

Just did CF bench and AnTuTu with Faux's latest. Got 7425 on CF and 6741 on AnT.

Edit: @1350ghz


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


Do you stick your phone in the fridge? lol


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

loudaccord said:


> Do you stick your phone in the fridge? lol


Oh heck no! My phone actually gets better once warmed up.









GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

loudaccord said:


> Do you stick your phone in the fridge? lol


Oh and I run 1.4

GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

AXIOM ROM. 2.3V @1420mHz not to shabby.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

Aokp imo's kernel at 1.42










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

